# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  S.E Asia 2010

## TravelMate

I want to head off to Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand, Malaysia and perhaps the Philippines and Indonesia as well but I've got no one to go with  Thinking of starting in Bangkok and just making my way up through Thailand and then heading into Laos, grabbing the slow boat to Laungprabang and then just seeing where the wind takes me from there really. I do know what I want to see and the route I'm gonna take but my plans are quite flexible. I cannot leave any earlier than June and I'd like to get back no later than late September. If anyone is interested in the trip or part of the trip and is in a similar kind of situation to myself please get in touch. Even if you're dates are slightly different from mine let's have a chat

----------


## jeckvilson

I cannot leave any earlier than June and I'd like to get back no later than late September. If anyone is interested in the trip or part of the trip and is in a similar kind of situation to myself please get in touch. Even if you're dates are slightly different from mine let's have a chat.

----------


## grosslewis

I do know what I want to see and the route I'm gonna take but my plans are quite flexible. I cannot leave any earlier than June and I'd like to get back no later than late September. If anyone is interested in the trip or part of the trip and is in a similar kind of situation to myself please get in touch.

----------


## ancintaberry

I want to head off to Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand, Malaysia and perhaps the Philippines and Indonesia as well but ..........

----------


## shamu424

Southeast Asia is composed of eleven countries of impressive diversity in religion, culture and history: Brunei, Burma (Myanmar), Cambodia, Timor-Leste, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

----------

